# wanted white r35 gtr



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

so after months of coming to a decision on what I want here is the spec im after.

storm white 
2014 -2016 (later the better)
must be absolutely mint with full Nissan or specialist service history at the correct intervals.
mileage mid teens max
no more than 2 owners
uk car and not on any register

im wanting to mod the car upto stage 4.25 so any mods would be a bonus but no noisey exausts , id need the std cats too for mot time.

ive a heathy budget for the right car , im looking to buy in the next month or so as and when the right car comes up so if you plan to sell soonish or know anyone who is put me in touch please.

lifes too short .:smokin:


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

I’ve got a 17 model car on a 66 available. What’s your budget? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

I was really looking for a late dba car and pay early 50,s but you never know there may be a few more pennies down the back of the sofa. whats the spec of yours and what are you thinking ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Jimbo are you still searching for a white R35?


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

yes. checking autotrader, istonheads and ebay daily.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

can you PM me your contact number please. We have a local client with a very nice white DBA.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't think ive the permissions to pm yet, im on 07764 564320. im out of the country until Thursday so can you send me the spec on WhatsApp please. its a ridiculas price per min to send and receive calls here. thanks.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

im back home now if you want to give me a bell.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

jimbo1234567 said:


> im back home now if you want to give me a bell.




Dave’s number is available in the trade section and generally easy to obtain; you could always call him if you’re after a deal I’m sure.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

jimbo1234567 said:


> im back home now if you want to give me a bell.


Hi Jimbo, our clients miles is outside of your criteria. Nice car though:smokin:


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

whats it on please dave.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

think im sorted now.


----------

